# Flamingo Everglades National Park 9/14/13 report



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice Catch!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Were they tasty? I don't release into grease often. But every now and then I get the craving also


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Snook with Kellogg crum and Redfish ceviche.Nothen like fresh seafood.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice snook!


----------

